# Prestige A La Carte Multi-Cooker



## janet o (Sep 19, 2011)

My son has recently bought me one of these. I'm very keen to use it but I'm not an intuitive cook, much prefer to follow a precise recipe & I can't find any!! Does anyone have any experience of these cookers please?


----------

